# Ana Beatriz Barros - Rosa Cha 2005er collection / Sao Paulo Fashion Week / Sao Paulo, 20.1.2005 (9x)!



## Tobi.Borsti (15 Apr. 2009)

*Tobi Borsti*​ 
_*präsentiert*_​ 
*Ana Beatriz Barros*​ 



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

​


----------



## AMUN (15 Apr. 2009)

Netter anblick 

Danke fürs Teilen


----------



## Q (5 Jan. 2010)

da schaut man gern hinterher! :thumbup: Klasse Bilder!


----------



## schlumpf15 (2 Feb. 2010)

Dankeschön


----------



## canil (3 Feb. 2010)

Hübsch, Danke dafür! :thumbup:


----------

